# who's going this bonus weekend?



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just wondering who all is going out this weekend?? thanks  ....good luck and be safe ....I've got 2 more tags that I wouldn't mind filling one


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I will be out looking for a late season buck. Good luck.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll be out there looking for some jerky meat. Going to use the smokepole or pistol this time to mix it up a bit.Good Luck everyone!

Hope you see the chocolate racked buck Bill.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be out Saturday am & maybe late afternoon. I still have an urban tag I could use and an either sex, but want ot hang to to that for mzzldr season or buy another.


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

I'll be sneaking around west branch with my flintlock smoke pole! Brown is down!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> I'll be out there looking for some jerky meat. Going to use the smokepole or pistol this time to mix it up a bit.Good Luck everyone!
> 
> Hope you see the chocolate racked buck Bill.


Thanks....me too....but I doubt it....I have had many good ones on the place over the years....but have only had the chance with one bow hunting and that's when the bow was shooting low....before I realized it.....not a problem now....just seeing them is right now....maybe I need to get out of my comfort zone and get back to real hunting
good luck on that jerky meat.....Kroger has sales on round steak or london broil  ...that's what I make my jerky out of....I hate using good meat for that(deer)

I have taken my pistol, but it has stayed in the cabin as of yet....after the 90yards shot on the last one with the shotgun....I can't see me changing with the pistol....although it will make similar shots....the crosshairs just aren't as steady for me

I am hoping that my friends see some and get lucky


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm hoping to. I still haven't filled any tags this year.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I will be out all day tomorrow marching , I hope the rain holds off.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'll be out to try and fill my last 2 tags so i can change over to icefishing (if we get ice). I too will have the MZ or .454 casull with me.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Be out both days. Mom needs some meat and I still have my Buck tag.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

bulloo7 said:


> I'll be sneaking around west branch with my flintlock smoke pole! Brown is down!


I thought you Ohio guys were all trophy hunters! Good luck out there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'll be out One day this Bonus weekend or as I like to call it "if it brown it's down Saturday"


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Would like to get another one down as well. If I don't tag out this weekend I'm gonna break the bow back out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

powerstrokin73 said:


> I'll be out to try and fill my last 2 tags so i can change over to icefishing (if we get ice). I too will have the MZ or .454 casull with me.


Ditto here. Got the camera and vex charging as we speak. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I saw a 4pt. and three does this morning going out in the a.m . Really hoping for snow and cold temps have the week and half off for xmas and new years going to get the bow back out looks like next friday will be a good food source evening.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Wrapped up ohio gun hunting today without firing a shot, or seeing a legal deer to fire a shot at. Woo hoo.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Wrapped up ohio gun hunting today without firing a shot, or seeing a legal deer to fire a shot at. Woo hoo.


Don't feel bad, I sat for over 6 hours today at a spot I always at least see something moving thru, today nothing but gray squirrels. On a positive note, I also found where I'm making my next hunting video


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Seen a total of 21 deer yesterday and no mature bucks 2 does didnt make it thru the day no more killing anything without big horns good luck to all

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

Well sitting here in Westbranch put in two full day I did see 5 deer yesterday and 0 today. Never had a chance for a shot, they seem to make there way into the thick cover and run circles. At least the weather was great. I did lmfa yesterday at how many people only go 50 yards from there vehicle and sit on a log! Not many shots where heard. Back to the pse for a few more weeks.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I hunted yesterday morning. My partner and I both agreed we would only take 1 more deer during the bonus season if anything presented a shot. I killed a buck and a small doe during archey season and he killed a 9 point during gun season. I shot a doe at 10:30 and we ended the bonus weekend right then. I've filled 3 tags and he's filled his buck tag. 
We may take one or 2 more during muzzleloader season if they present shots. If I hunt any more deer season it will only be with my crossbow.

There were 5 does in the group I saw and my partner saw 1 small buck and another "runner". I heard alot more shooting this past Saturday than I heard on the Saturday moring of gun week.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

At 7:45 Saturday I watched 4 turkeys fly down from their roost, watched them for 1/2hr. and counted 7 as they walked out. No deer am or pm.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> Don't feel bad, I sat for over 6 hours today at a spot I always at least see something moving thru, today nothing but gray squirrels. On a positive note, I also found where I'm making my next hunting video


that should be another good one!!  ....I have limits of squirrels at my place....just saying 

I put corn in the feeder friday and added apples saturday morning that I forgot the day before....nothing all weekend....monday afternoon still nothing at the feeder so I headed home....not sure if the bow will come back out or not or even going ML season either

a friend just got some property not to far from me and his neighbor showed him pictures from his trail camera of a big boar hog.....trying to talk him into letting me set a trap up on his place for them when i can get down there to check them from day to day.....been waiting on a place for hogs close, but never said one way or the other


----------

